# French customs



## Dove (Jun 1, 2005)

******************************************** 
An elderly gentleman of 83 arrived in Paris by plane. 
At the French customs desk, the man took a few minutes to locate his
passport in his carry-on bag. "You have been to France before,
monsieur?" the customs officer asked, sarcastically. 
The elderly gentleman admitted he had been to France previously. 
"Then you should know enough to have your passport ready." 
The American said, "The last time I was here, I didn't have to show it." 
"Impossible. Americans always have to show your passports on arrival in
France!" 
The American senior gave the Frenchman a long hard look. Then he quietly
explained. "Well, when I came ashore at Omaha Beach on D-Day in 1944 to
help liberate this country, I couldn't find any Frenchmen to show it
to." 
****************************************


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, good one Marge!!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 2, 2005)

Ditto, what Texasgirl said. Thanks, Marge!!


----------

